# Big Joshy swimbaits?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

So, I see tons of river guys in central ohio talking about these baits. I just put in an order to check them out. I like the local made aspect of it and the big stores get enough of my money. My question is what makes these so special compared to other swimbaits. These things seem to have a cult like following.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

They work, very ingenious design, inexpensive I think... The creator of these baits is downright humble. Even if they didnt work, I'd support this guy and his dreams.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

The action on the Joshy is incredible! If wiggles and rolls side to side at the same time. You'll see when you receive your order! I'm from southwest Ohio and I use them. 

As Dovans mentioned, the creator is a very nice guy.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I like waterwolf swimbaits out of canada. Smallest they make is around 7.5".


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> I like waterwolf swimbaits out of canada. Smallest they make is around 7.5".



That may be a tad big for a saugeye.


----------



## carfreac18 (Aug 4, 2015)

Big Joshy's swimbaits were made because they couldn't find any swim baits that had any action at slow retrieval speeds. so they made some swimbaits and they work.

Also met the owner at the Columbus fishing show this year and talked to him for a little, he's a great guy, he started the company for his kid too.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow... Never heard of these swim baits or seen a thread about them I wish there was more information about them on here.


----------



## carfreac18 (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

carfreac18 said:


> Big Joshy's swimbaits were made because they couldn't find any swim baits that had any action at slow retrieval speeds. so they made some swimbaits and they work.
> 
> Also met the owner at the Columbus fishing show this year and talked to him for a little, he's a great guy, *he started the company for his kid too*.


Maybe a little confusion, sounds like you were talking to me at the show, I'm the old fat guy. I am Josh's dad and just help him out at the booth at the show.

This swimbait idea, design(s) and the business is all Josh and his wife, not me. I just fish with them


----------



## carfreac18 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well I'm glad to see that you are on here and yea I though you owned the company, you do a very good job promoting it I'd say!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you dont love catching lots of fish and lots of big fish dont buy them. If you love catching big fish and big numbers buy more than you think you will need


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm new to Big Joshy swimbaits, just got my first order in the mail after deciding to try them for all of the above reasons. 

Anyone try rigging them texas style or with a weighted hook? If so, what size hook fits best for the 2.75" to preserve the action? 2/0?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

614freshwater said:


> I'm new to Big Joshy swimbaits, just got my first order in the mail after deciding to try them for all of the above reasons.
> 
> Anyone try rigging them texas style or with a weighted hook? If so, what size hook fits best for the 2.75" to preserve the action? 2/0?


They don't work well Texas rigged


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually there pretty deadly rigged weightless texas rigged.i did this in a pond a couple days ago.bass were chaseing gills on the shoreline,an cottonwood was awfull. I casted along thr shoreline an worked it back like a jerkbait. Worked very well for me.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Got my first fish on Joshy's today. They work! Saugeye inhaled them


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not trying to bash Big Joshys products at all, I have purchased 5 or 6 types and have had luck with most of them especially the Slush color, but I would of hoped seeing they are made locally and sold buy the producer not having any middle men involved they would be priced more reasonably.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> Not trying to bash Big Joshys products at all, I have purchased 5 or 6 types and have had luck with most of them especially the Slush color, but I would of hoped seeing they are made locally and sold buy the producer not having any middle men involved they would be priced more reasonably.


If you think about all the points you made they are priced well. Made locally by a local angler with local products. Your getting a 100% american made and produced item and supporting a small business thats basically in our back yards. They are priced right on. The guy is living the true american dream he took an existing idea improved it to truly make an outstanding product started his own business and its a very well run business with excellent customer service. Worth every cent to me and many others


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pro tip...fish em in saltwater if you make any salt trips. I can't tell you how many times they've outfished live bait as well as other artificial baits. I've out fished guides with them right under their noses and have shared them. They are a staple.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I thought they were reasonably priced. Being a local small batch type buisness I would expect to pay more to be honest. Considering the other swimbaits available on the market, I think they are a far more versatile bait that just outfishes the competition . 

I'll gladly pay the current price for a pack of Joshy's. They are actually pretty cheap when compared to the price of hard baits..... 6ish bucks for a few swimbaits or 6+ for a single crankbait?

I completely understand the cult like following after fishing them for a few months now.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Considering each one is hand made down to the eyes...can't beat em.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya its funny
Alot of guys got bashed,because for about a year thats all you seen in the central ohio threads,is how great big joshy swim baits are. Well i mean,fuys were just telling the truth.
I fish with jigs alot,an have bough keitechs,berkleys,cabelas brands,i kerp going back to joshys,especially now that my favorite fishing store carries them.
An shakedown i agree there a great saltwater bait to,but mannnn,those fish love to bite the tails off!!!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I just got my first Joshy order and bought the 3.25s and 2.75s. I am only concerned with SMB (Erie / St Clair) and LMB (everywhere). Anyone experience with them have thoughts on if I need the bigger ones? They look great but thinking I maybe need the bigger for LMB? Anyone dropshot the small ones on the big lakes?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just gave a guy one of my empty Joshy boxes at the river the other day because he wanted to remember what they were called. We did a side by side comparison between a few different brands of paddle tails and he loved the action of the Joshy's at a slow retrieve. That slight rocking and rolling they do coming through the water was really what sold him. Plus the fact that mine got bit more than his didn't hurt either.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

On the slow retrieve is where they are worth their weight in gold. As slow as you want to reel they maintain great action. As far as the size goes bassthumb I have caught some big LM on the 2.75's as well as the 3.25's.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> I just got my first Joshy order and bought the 3.25s and 2.75s. I am only concerned with SMB (Erie / St Clair) and LMB (everywhere). Anyone experience with them have thoughts on if I need the bigger ones? They look great but thinking I maybe need the bigger for LMB? Anyone dropshot the small ones on the big lakes?


I think drop shorting the 2.75"s would be great! We catch tons of smallies an lmb on both 2.75&3.25"s. And as mentioned ,they really out shine in the colder months when other soft plastic swims will stiffen up.
I know of a couple guys that bass fish New York and lsc and use them a lot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think drop shorting the 2.75"s would be great! We catch tons of smallies an lmb on both 2.75&3.25"s. And as mentioned ,they really out shine in the colder months when other soft plastic swims will stiffen up.
> I know of a couple guys that bass fish New York and lsc and use them a lot.


Forgot to add. You may wanna consider the j-5"s as well. There designed where you can use a Belly weighted swim bait jig. And the tail moves good enough it can be buzzed on top .And also has great swimming action.


----------



## JugHead (Jul 28, 2016)

I just got my first order of Joshys in the mail yesterday. I went with 2.75's in Sugar and Green Gizzard. Also got the craws in Rusty. Lookin forward to trying these out this Sunday on LMR. I'll report back. Based on everyone elses reviews of these bad boys I am sure I'll be pleased.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Pro tip...fish em in saltwater if you make any salt trips. I can't tell you how many times they've outfished live bait as well as other artificial baits. I've out fished guides with them right under their noses and have shared them. They are a staple.


Where did you try them? What did you catch?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Unreasonably priced?????? You gotta be kidding!

Five 3.25" swims plus six 1/8oz quality jig's adds up to $1.84 each and leaves you with a spare jig. Seems darn reasonable for a proven custom made bait.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassthumb said:


> I just got my first Joshy order and bought the 3.25s and 2.75s. I am only concerned with SMB (Erie / St Clair) and LMB (everywhere). Anyone experience with them have thoughts on if I need the bigger ones? They look great but thinking I maybe need the bigger for LMB? Anyone dropshot the small ones on the big lakes?


Throw the 3.25 joshies on a 3/8 Oz swim bait head with a THICK shank hook at LSC! Use braid and no leader. Toss are far as you can and experiment on where in the water column to keep it. When you hit the sweet spot you'll know it. I broke 2 rod tip doing just that. Sacked, but that lake is full of buttertanks!


----------

